# Calais - A16 Junction - CLOSED



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

On Friday morning we arrived in Calais and headed along the main E15 to pick up the E40 (A16) and head east.

However the junction was closed and we were forced along E26 toll road. The first opportunity to get off was Juntion 2 and 1.60euro toll knocked down to 1.20euro with a flash of the disability badge.

If your heading east towards Belgium, Netherlands, Germany then avoid this junction or you may incur the toll.

Not sure how long the junction closed for.

Would have posted sooner if I'd got internet. Now in Interlaken.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Zozzer - interested in your comment about flashing the disability badge. Are you saying that there is a reduction in autoroute tolls if someone in the van has a disability badge.

Have a good holiday.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Disability*

Hi

This is a quote from the www.autoroutes.fr website

GVW: Gross vehicle weight as specified on French vehicle registration papers since June 2004. Category-2 vehicles adapted for carrying disabled people (as specified on registration papers) are considered as belonging to category 1. Read document (only in french)

Cheers

Russell


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Russell,

Thanks for that. The motorhome is not adapted to carry a disabled per so as such but it might be worth me showing the badge at the peerage to see if a reduction in class is offered. On the trip from Calais to the Spanish border a reduction of perhaps 25% would be nice.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Passenger*

We have twice been down to St. Tropez and back with a Disabled passenger. Only to find out when we came back last year that if she had took her badge we could have used it for reduction.

I doubt they would check the conversion.

TM


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I'd like to thank all those who posted the info about reduced charges for blue badge holders, for it was Motorhome facts were I first read about it.

I also tried pressing info button when faced with a tunnel toll enroute to Riquewihr, but that didn't work and we got stung for 16.40euro on a 5km tunnel. Anyway I'm going off topic.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Interesting to read this.

We have, in the past shown our blue badge (as recommended by others) and all we have got is a puzzled look and no reduction.

Was going to give up but may now keep trying.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

show your disabled badge at the booth and ask for catagory 1 please your average motorhome is catagory 2 They will reduce it back to 1 this only applies in France not Spain.


----------

